#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  FX rack indeling

## Olaf Duffhuës

Ja...ik heb teveel troep....En nu weet ik ff niet meer hoe ik het het beste kan indelen.


Zoals hier op de foto te zien, zit mijn rack inweze vol, nu wil ik het anders gaan indelen...

Ik heb 12HE tot beschikking. Ik had gedacht:

Furman
TC M-One
Lexicon LXP 15
Yamaha SPX90
Roland SDE300 (is onderweg...)
Een voorlopig ApHex 106 4 weg compr.(wordt een Klark,in de toekomst)
Een voorlopig ApHex 105 4 weg gate.(wordt ook Klark, in de toekomst)
BSS FCS966
En als laatste een aansluit plaat.

Alles wat ik over heb(2*ApHex 651, Tascam MD, DBX 166 en in de toekomst de ApHex 105 en 106) wil ik verdelen over 2 racken van 6 HE. Dit leek me een makkelijke oplossing. Of zijn er mensen met andere suggesties? Ik hoor het graag!

----------


## lifesound

aansluitplaat langs achter steken...

----------


## MSSS

Dit lijkt me een goede oplossing die je zelf hebt bedacht.Ik denk dat je het beste voor jezelf kunt bepalen wat je het makkelijkst vind.Wat heb je trouwens voor een connector op je aansluitplaat?Lijkt op socapex maar ben er niet zeker van.

[offtopic] Ben je tevreden over die bss eq?

----------


## lifesound

dat lijkt mij inderdaad een haakse socapex te zijn

----------


## showband

als je ook tapeacts doet met dat ding zou ik de MD speler op de makkelijkste werkhoogte houden. Als dat rack laag staat dus hoger in het rek onder de lampen van de furman.

zelfde geld voor effecten en compressors. Hetgeen wat jij het meeste tijdens een show aan loopt te draaien op werkhoogte.

als je veel bands doet, snap ik de verhouding tussen het aantal effecten en compressors niet?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat: aansluitplaat langs achter steken...



Omdat ik vaak op 'vage' lokaties sta, heb ik dat liver op de voorkant.





> citaat: dat lijkt mij inderdaad een haakse socapex te zijn



Is ook SocaPex, 61 polig...





> citaat:snap ik de verhouding tussen het aantal effecten en compressors niet?



Kom dadelijk uit op in totaal 8 comp. en 10 gates(heb nog een Drawmer op het oog.. :Wink:  )

En die effecten, tja...ik gebruik er altijd minimaal 3...En die 4de, die Roland schijnt een hele goede delay te zijn. Ik zit er namelijk aan te denken om de TC samen met de Tascam MD en BSS EQ in 1 rack te zetten, weer handig voor de tape shows...

----------


## Orbis

wanneer gebruik jij voor een klein showtje 10 gates en/of 8 compressors???

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Bij een klein showtje, wil ik dus een soort van standaard rack. dus met 4 comp., 4 gates, min. 3 effecten...en het liefst een F.O.H. EQ...De rest is voor eventueel grotere projectjes..

----------


## berth

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: aansluitplaat langs achter steken...
> ...

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Bij een klein showtje, wil ik dus een soort van standaard rack. dus met 4 comp., 4 gates, min. 3 effecten...en het liefst een F.O.H. EQ...De rest is voor eventueel grotere projectjes..



Een klein setje is normaal 4 comps, 4 gates, 2 FX

Grote set 8 comps, 8 gates, hele hoop FX.
10 gates vind ik persoonlijk véél te véél.

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 10 gates vind ik persoonlijk véél te véél.



Tot je bandje een blazerssectie meeneemt... :Big Grin:

----------


## lifesound

ik heb eigenlijk nog nooit gates op blazers gestoken. Daar komt zo veel lawaai uit dat je redelijk weinig last hebt van overspraak.

----------


## showband

Wij spelen natuurlijk niet zo vaak voor grotere zalen. Gemiddeld tussen de 150 en 300 man. Maar hebben wel 3 blazers mee.

Die staan dus redelijk dicht bij de ride-kant van de drums. Je zal verbaast zijn hoeveel rommel die microfoons samen oppikken. We hebben een keer een 24 sporen opname uit de snake rechtstreeks op alesis gedaan. Als je dan de blazersmicrofoons soleert hoor je een enorme bende! [B)][:0][B)]

In grotere zalen gaten we toms, el,gitaar,koorzang en blazers = 8 stuks.
Het verschil is enorm!

----------


## Gast1401081

ik heb een connector aan mijn ff kabel gesoldeerd die achterin de mengtafelkist gepatced wordt, dus ik rol de kabel in een keer achterin het eff rack. Geen patchpaneel meer in je eff rack, dus weer 2 HE verdiend. Met een 12 HE eff rack kom ik dus prima uit de voeten. 

(furman, 2x EQ, 4 x eff, 2HE MD, 3HE DAT, ben ik klaar, terwijl die DAT er makkelijk uitkan voor een 2e MD, of CD, bijvoorbeeld.)
Rack staat in een stolpkist die, op de wielen een mooie hoogte heeft om het rack erop te zetten als je staat te mixen, terwijl , als je de stolp eraf haalt het rack in de onderkist kan blijven staan ( schuin, op de rand..) als je zit te mixen.

----------


## Bigfoot

Hoi Olaf, (of iemand anders)

Even een vraag tussendoor, waar dient die Furman voor [?][?]
Ik ken hem niet, en ik was benieuwd...

Groetjes Jeroen

(en die dbx 166xl is fijn hé)

----------


## Gast1401081

is een racklight, met een dimbare verlichting, en verder zitten er 10 ontstoorde 220-uitgangen op. Tevens een spanningsmetertje, zag ik gauw..

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Ik zag dat zo'n ding nogal kostelijk is, zag ergens 300 staan.Wat heeft dit ding meer dan mijn Botex 19" racklight+8 outputs?

----------


## Rieske

Een hogere inruilwaarde ? [8D] Nee, geintje ! Ik kan het ding overigens niet vinden op de Botox site. Pas uit ?

----------


## moderator

hallo...efx indeling maken jullie olaf gelukkig mee, geneuzel over furmanns niet

----------


## Gast1401081

[img]http://www.********.nl/images/PICT0694.jpg[/img] 
[img]http://www.********.nl/images/PICT0695.JPG[/img]


Achterkant zit met een slotplaat dicht. Muizeholletje voor de kabel, en de FOH staat in 1 minuut.  Zoiets??

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Mac, wat zijn dat ook weer voor multie stekkers? en werken die goed??

Zat namelijk te denken om eventueel Harting te nemen op een nieuw rack...63 polig of zo....

En voor de mensen die nog willen weten wat zon Furman kost...ff OFF TOPIC, voor de LAATSTE keer...Die dingen zaten toen rond de  1000.-(gulden dus) zeg maar ff  450.- Als je de Botex en Furman open naast elkaar legt, weet je waar het prijsverschil in zit...

----------


## Gast1401081

ackermans, , 3x 13 polig = 39 polig. Ampco gebruikt ze ook.

Let op : er zijn ook 36, en 38 polige, maar die zijn net niet universeel. die 39 polige wel.


kijk maar ff bij tmaudio op de site.

----------


## jakkes72

Zelf zou ik eerder ILME 72 polige multi's nemen: 24 parige kabel er aan en klaar.
Verder zijn de chassis delen uitgevoerd met een "rubber" over de klemmen waardoor de bevestigingspunten beter bescherm zijn tegen slijtage. (zijn hier in de webshop ook te verkrijgen) verder zijn de insert's, chassis en kabeldelen goedkoper al de HARTING variant
Tevens is de 72 polige ILME kabeldeel het zelfde formaat als de 16 polig HARTING's.(de 64 polige HARTING's zijn groter)

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

bij purple gebruiken ze die ackermans ook,

Alleen vind ze zelf toch redelijk plastic en niet stevig aanvoelen.

Maar dat is gevoel, heb nog nooit n kapotte gezien.

----------


## som

ik gebruik die ackermans/binder ook,bouwt lekker snel :Big Grin: 
en ook nog geen kapotte gehad :Smile: 
http://www.haan-pa.nl/rack.jpg
12 he hoog 
hier zit geen md in die gaat los mee voor als het nodig mocht zijn.
gate's en compjes gaan eventueel in een los 6 he rackje mee

----------


## Jeroen

Leuk rack, alleen zonde dat je (12db?) dips moet maken voor je PA,... meer dan zonde zelfs.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen_
> 
> Leuk rack, alleen zonde dat je (12db?) dips moet maken voor je PA,... meer dan zonde zelfs.



dit was de instelling van een gasttechie,goed he[8D]
zelf zou ik het een klein beetje anders doen...

----------


## Gast1401081

zowaar nog een spx-90. Vond hier nog een origineel manual van zo'n ding...

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Als je de Botex en Furman open naast elkaar legt, weet je waar het prijsverschil in zit...




Shit seg, ik heb die furman opengelegd, en daar zit werkelijk niets in.  :Big Grin:  Wat moet ik dan vergelijken?

Neen serieus, ik vind die furmannen dat prijsverschil ABSOLUUT niet waard. Jaren geleden, toen er geen ander merk die dingen fatsoenlijk had, Ok, toen moest je wel, maar tegenwoordig zijn er meer dan evenwaardige alternatieven.

Achja, ieder zijn mening natuurlijk hé ...

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> hallo...efx indeling maken jullie olaf gelukkig mee, geneuzel over furmanns niet



dus

oh, die ackermans liggen ook bij TU op voorraad, hoorde ik.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> ...



bij tm audio kan je ze zo aan de balie halen.
wel contant..

----------


## MB Audiosystems

Om ruimte te besparen zou je er inderdaad voor kunnen kiezen om de multi aan rackzijde niet met een connector uit te voeren. Na faloop show oprollen klittebandje en in het rack. Blijft toch bijna nonstop bij dit rack als het goed is. Scheelt weer 2 he. Mengtafelzijde zou ik inderdaad ackerman gebruiken. Harting is relatief kwetsbaar als de connecotor onder spanning komt te staan. Heb ik zelf slechte ervaring mee.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Even een kleine up-date..

Van boven naar beneden : TC M-One, Yamaha SPX90, Lexicon LXP15, ApHex 106(4 weg compressor), ApHex 105(4 weg gate, Klark Teknik DN514(4 weg gate) en de BSS FCS966...Zo blijft het voolopig...weet wel dat er in de toekomst 2*8HE rackjes komen...

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

ik heb het zelf zo bedacht. Ik gebruik een Yamaha M2000 mixing console en deze word ook regelmatig verhuurd. Als k deze verhuur/gebruik, kun je kiezen uit:
A-mengtafel + voedingrack
B-mengtafel + gate-rack
C-mengtalel + gate-rack + fx-rack

A houdt in: 
Mengtafel, een rackje met 2 voedings(1spare), een Klark-technics 2x31bands EQ, en een cd-player

B bestaat uit: 
1x Drawmer 4voudige Punch-gate
1x DBX 4voudige gate
1x DBX 2voudige gate-comp.limiter
1x Bss Comp-limiter
1x Dramwer Comp-limiter

C bestaat uit:
2x Yamaha SPX990
1x Lexicon LXP15 II
1x Lexicon Alex

Zo kun je dus alles ook los verhuren

Werkt perfect  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

ff een kleine update...heb mezelf een Klark DN370 kado gedaan.. :Wink:

----------


## Rv

Dat is een schoon kerstkado ja ... inneens het beste ...

----------


## PowerSound

Enne hoe klinkt 'em  :Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zoals voorheen te zien op de foto's, zat er een BSS in, die Klark klinkt veeeeeel mooier..veel warmer...Ik wil nog wel een paar BSS-sen bij kopen voor een monitor rackje...Maar voor F.O.H. is die Klark naar mijn mening beter...

----------


## Freek Fokker

Is het niet zo dat de BSS als tweede op de riders staat van de grote dingen. Met de Klark op een.

Toch zou ik de aansluitplaat, of aan de achterkant, of laten vervallen, en een spinner achterin leggen. Scheelt enorm veel ruimte. Kan je er nog meer mooie spullen in kwijt.

----------


## jakkes72

Met de inruilactie van Klark een DBX 1231 ingeruild voor een KT DN370.
Is wel een wereld van verschil.....
De KT is veel minder agresief vergeleken met de DBX en Ashly Digitale EQ. De laatste is opgeschoven naar monitor EQ's.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> ff een kleine update...heb mezelf een Klark DN370 kado gedaan..



ik ook [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
fijn is tie he? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: vooral het hoogaf filter is helemaal te gek.
voor de inruil had ik een echte ross rx 15s  (izgs)  :Wink:

----------


## bones2001

Wat is jullie mening over de DN 332,
is ie bruikbaar op FOH ??

----------


## som

het kleine broertje van de dn 360,
ik zie niet in waarom niet, hij  heeft alleen  minder bandjes dus ben je iets beperkter in je mogelijkheden,
maar je hebt dan wel klark.
ken klark nog niet zo lang maar ik kan je wel zeggen dat ik helemaal om ben :Smile:

----------


## SPS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jakkes72_
> 
> Met de inruilactie van Klark een DBX 1231 ingeruild voor een KT DN370.



Inruilaktie? Waar??[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Paul

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:Wat is jullie mening over de DN 332,
> is ie bruikbaar op FOH ??



Jazeker! Ik heb deze in een FOH rackje zitten en klinkt super. Minder banden heeft vaak ook een voordeel: snel het juiste resultaat behalen.......

----------


## jakkes72

Helaas moet ik melden dat de acie al afgelopen is.
Er was ooit een posting geweest op dit forum, helaas is deze door de heren moderatoren verwijderd.
Het heeft nu dus helaas ook nut meer om er verder op in te gaan...

----------

